# Where is the Bluewater?



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

Just wondering if it is anywhere close. I got a reading around the Spur but it wasn't exactly clear.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Rat cheer....


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Downtime2 said:


> Rat cheer....


That today Wade?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Yes


----------



## Sean Summers (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Sean Summers (Jan 3, 2008)

https://worldview.earthdata.nasa.gov/?p=geographic&l=VIIRS_SNPP_CorrectedReflectance_TrueColor(hidden),MODIS_Aqua_CorrectedReflectance_TrueColor(hidden),MODIS_Terra_CorrectedReflectance_TrueColor,MODIS_Aqua_Chlorophyll_A,Reference_Labels(hidden),Reference_Features(hidden),Coastlines&t=2019-07-17-T00%3A00%3A00Z&z=3&v=-95.91905749483128,24.4848027602691,-79.04405749483128,32.597107447769105


Free NASA World View page


----------

